
Bootstrap 4.1 released - dikiaap
https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2018/04/09/bootstrap-4-1/
======
acmecorps
So, I'm a backend developer, wanting to get into frontend development so that
I can be a full stack dev. I've watched and done some tutorials on html/css
about flexbox/grid. Should I use Bootstrap due to its compatibility, or stick
with flexbox/grid? What's the pro/cons of using bootstrap vs flexbox/grid?

~~~
ollerac
I'd suggest trying to build up a few front-end components from scratch on your
own. Try your hand at menus, accordions, and even modals. See how difficult it
is. CSSTricks is an amazing resource for learning this kind of stuff. Really
get to know all the issues.

Once you understand how many problems Bootstrap and other similar frameworks
solve, you can use it on a case by case basis. If you need to get a large app
completed in a limited amount of time, it can shave months off your
development time. However, there are costs when it comes to how easy it is to
customize and how large the library itself is. Also, when you run into css
bugs or want to change a component to work a little differently, the
foundational knowledge you established early on will come in super handy.

As a full stack dev, I personally prefer starting with a minimal toolset, like
a css reset and some small css utility libraries. That keeps things simple and
I can make sure I don't run into any big surprises. It also matters a lot
because I like to keep my designs "pixel perfect", so the odd padding or
random margin can really hamper my flow. However, if I ever needed to build
out an internal-use only admin interface -- or if someone hired me to build an
MVP in under 3 months -- I wouldn't hesitate to turn to bootstrap (or a
similar framework).

------
atonse
Congrats team! However, since I've gotten lost in a flood of nostalgia by
listening to "Nothing's gonna stop us now", I will have to wait until later to
seriously read the release notes.

